# Seacocks Open or Closed when Away from Boat



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a "When it Breaks, It will Break when I am Furthest Away From It" attitude, having had many a things go wrong because I forgot to turn something off, on, etc. and then left for a long period of time.

When I leave my boat, I close ALL seacocks (even above waterline ones) except for the cockpit drains. I know some folks leave theirs open, but my fear is that a hose pops or cracks and sunk boat. I can't check on it every day, and it is at a mooring, so I don't have unlimited power for a bilge pump.

What do others do? Just curious.

DrB


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

I close them all. I also hang my engine key from the raw water seacock so I cannot start until I open that thru hull.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I suppose it's good to repeat this question every now and then, since it is an important topic. But there was *a similar thread* just over a month ago.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Close them and have a boarding checkoff list for opening those valves and of anything else you want to check. Such as putting in the speed log impeller, battery checks, engine fluid checks and any locks that you have placed on the boat for security. Oh! bilge checks also. Things happen you know

And have a debarking checkoff list for those valves and other things that have to be done before you head for the house (to me the boat is home). Nothing like coming back to the boat and finding moldy bread and rancid meats in the ice box. So use a check list here also.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

All below the water line closed, every time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Never close any of them in spite of it being a good practice.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Close them ALL...*

I do close them all.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

avazquez said:


> I do close them all.


No wonder.....one time I sailed a boat like yours and water was coming in thru the kitchen sink...


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Its funny this popped up as I was just about to do a search on this as I was wondering the same thing. I just bought a new boat and it has 5 sea cocks, some in tough positions to open and close easily, especially the one in the engine compartment for the raw water intake where I have to unscrew the lock nuts holding the companion way stairs in place and then pull the stairs out and reach way back in to the compartment behind the engine to the seacock. Plus I have been going down to the boat every day or every other after work so to do this that much just seems like a pain in the ass. 

What are really the chances of something happening? How often does this occur? I mean I inspect the hoses and clamps everytime I do check the sea cocks and they all look great and in perfect working order. 

Anyway I know it makes good sense to close them everytime, its just a lot of work.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Just last weekend I assisted the new owner of my last boat for getting her ready for a sea-trial sail on the Bay. He commented on how much of a chore it is to close all 11 through-hulls below the waterline, since our marina has a policy of closing all before launching.

He stated that he will copy my practice of NOT closing them all, each time the boat was left. It truly is a royal pain when there are that many. I also justified this for the unbroken shore power connection and the fact that I lived 5 minutes from the boat, checking it daily.

If I was on a mooring though, I may have done things differently.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Just don't be suprised to find this:







 

Thanks to the owners of SV Kismet (www.sailkismet.com)​At least you'll know what happened.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I close them all. Shame on me; I still have gates.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 6 below water line all get closed...I like the key on sea strainer through hull I am going to do that..


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Last season I never got in the habit of closing them. This season I plan to make a habit of it.

(Galley sink drain has no seacock on it. [Noted by the surveyor.] Need to address that some day.)

Jim


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I close them all except the engine intake; I live in fear that I will forget to open it and fry the engine. But I check it regularly.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Exercise those sea cocks also... Or as one guy found out that the sea cock with the split hose was corroded permanently open and he could not close it.
Yes water was pouring into the boat from that split hose. Split hoses are a major cause of sinkings at the dock. Note: this is where gremlins come into play. The hose is fine while you are on the boat. But as soon as you are in your car heading for home, the hose begins to split into.
How old are the hoses on your boat?? Discolored, etc? Top quality? Or from the local hardware store?
The Sea cocks: Ball valve? Gate? Other? Ball valve is the best for a sea cock.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

swadiver said:


> I close them all. I also hang my engine key from the raw water seacock so I cannot start until I open that thru hull.


Exactly what I do, with the exception that I leave the cockpit scuppers open (they drain directly down).

I just serviced a load of seacocks on two boats, so this is easy to recall.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> If I was on a mooring though, I may have done things differently.


'Cus boats sink faster on a mooring?


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

It should go without saying that the prudent and responsible thing to do is to close all of the seacocks.

That said, I don't close all of mine (head and engine stay open, galley sink stays closed).


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Besides closing then all, I wonder how many have plugs wired to them?


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

nk235 said:


> I have been going down to the boat every day or every other after work so to do this that much just seems like a pain in the ass.


If you're closing your seacocks and it's a pain in the ass, you're doing it wrong. Use your hand.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> nk235 said:
> 
> If you're closing your seacocks and it's a pain in the ass, you're doing it wrong. Use your hand.


Very funny, you made my night.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> nk235 said:
> 
> If you're closing your seacocks and it's a pain in the ass, you're doing it wrong. Use your hand.


Funny......LOL


----------

